# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] Οθόνη lg 2025 (20,1) monitor

## rounsmith

Καλησπέρα , έχω το monitor του τίτλου. Δίνει ρευμα στην ταινία με τα κουμπιά αλλά η οθόνη μαύρη. Δοκίμασα να την φωτίσω από κοντά με φακό αλλά τίποτα.

Δεν βρήκα φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές αλλά υπάρχει ένα mosfet που φαίνεται καμμένο. Είναι το STU9NC80ZI.

Αυτό που ήθελα να ρωτήσω είναι πως το τεστάρουμε?

----------


## geoek4

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RBJGOOTEwfU

----------

Ακεντακ (23-12-15)

----------

